
Show HN: PaperTrail – track your database history in Elixir - izelnakri
https://github.com/izelnakri/paper_trail
======
welder
My first reaction was to associate this with
[https://papertrailapp.com/](https://papertrailapp.com/)

~~~
izelnakri
Yep, I'm aware of the similarity. paper_trail gem is 5+ years old and its well
known in the ruby community. I'm just giving the credit to where its due ;)

